# SPANISH SMACKDOWN !!! PICS



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sat. morning arrived at Pickens Pier around 6:00 am. Baitwas everywhere. Caught us a bucket full and began to freeline baits out. Within mins we had our first hook up - a stud spanish!!We proceeded to start the_SMACKDOWN_ one after another. We were hauling them inas quick as we could get our bait in the water. Around 11:30 the rain began to move in so we decided to call it a day, even when the fish were still biting. But, what is a fishing adventure without something happening to Ray? So here it goes! WhenI dropped Ray off at his truck we decided to take a few pics of our catch. So, Ray breaks out his brand new blackberry for our snap shots. After a few pictures, Ray loads up and we go our separate ways.A little while laterI get a voice message from Ray that says "I thinkI left my phone on your tailgate". I'm thinking "oh crap!" AfterI search - no phone to be found. SoI callKonz to tell him no phone on the tailgate. Konz's new Blackberry is MIA - never to be found! As we began to pay it respect, Ray hollers out DANG! I just rolled up my rod in the window. Now, he has no phone and a broken custom rod!! So, there you go. Sorry Ray, at least we caught dinner! ( PICS ARE FROM MY PHONE )


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Great Report. congrats.


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

thats awesome. great report, that was saturday at pickins? 

but your right this weather has been ridiculous. rain after rain.

but enjoy the fish man, nice catch.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thatlooks like a great day at the fort. Ray, quit breakin and losin stuff.:banghead


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

AWESOME CATCH! By the looks of the tailgate of the truck and its width compared to the length of the fish I'd say them were some studs! Ray, sorry to here about your "crack"berry. Nice :clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i got there around 11.. i didnt see yall n it NEVER rained a drop.. it looked like it was gona rain but we missed every drop of it

everybody was using lys but since someone stole my bait net last week i was using bass assassins n caught my limit


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it was a good day of fishing. They were some stud spanish. I couldn't weigh them b/c the battery in my scale was dead. Then I loose my 5 day old blackberry and break the tip off one of my custom rods in the car window. Oh well it was a good day.

We left right around 11 and it was raining when we left. Sorry we missed ya Brandon and glad you didn't get any of the rain.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we left around 9 pm n all there was caught was spanish n 2 reds.. i had my shark rod out with a butterflied spanish n sumthin picked it up but dropped it before i got to my rod


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

which rod was it ray?....


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

nice job fellas!! takes dedication to get to ft. pickens by 6 am when you fished till 1 am the night before.:toast


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

There ya go. Way to go Fellas. I have noticed this year that the spanish arent near as thick as they were in years past. You used to find them all over the bay in huge schools feasting on the bait fish. I have been very disappointed this year, but apperently they ARE around, just not where I go.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

also at Palafox Peir'''2 guys pulling in big macks''5 or 6 in less in a hour


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for a great report. You hit them big time. Apparently, it can be hit and miss on those spaniards! I have a boat and am catch and release, so if someone would be willing to share a great spot other than Pickens, that would be great.



I have had the same experience as roofordle.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Will, it was my trout/red rod that Obie made me. Just the tip came off..........

On a side note, I got a call from the sheriffs office and they found my phone. To bad I've already paid my deductable to get another one. Sprint wont cancel the order and I have to send in my old phone.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job on those nice size spanish.Sorry to here of Rays woes


----------

